# Leaving for a week or two starting Feb. 1st 2008



## RehabRalphy (Jan 16, 2008)

Well ladies and gentlemen, lately I've been preparing for the big move into my own place. I know I haven't been posting much lately and that no one will miss me, but I believe I should give a heads up for my future absents. 

Take care guys, I'll have internet soon enough. Probably around Feb. 7th hopefully.


----------



## erk (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 17, 2008)

I know a few of us will miss ya bro. good luck with move, and holler if u need anything.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 18, 2008)

And dont forget.... longneck beer cases make great starter furniture.

Why I had end tables, night stands, a coffee table and a giant chair/thrown made out of them in my first apartment when I was 17. 

Just be sure to drink and rinse out the bottles first. That was the fun part though, making empty cases so you could make the furniture.

:cheers


----------

